# Fishing in Gin-Clear Rivers



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

It's that time of year...No rain or run-off so the river water is so clear that the bottom is visible 3-4 feet down. I don't seem to have any luck fooling fish in that kind of water. Is there a secret or does everyone just wait for October weather?


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Long cast with a fast moving bait, try to get a reaction bite without them getting a good look at it. I like throwing big topwaters and flukes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fly rod  or
Try tiny topwater lures, Live bait, smaller lures or fish fast for reaction strikes.
Stealth can be the most important aspect of fishing clear water, stay out of sight, camo up, don't flip any stones or make a wake. 
I sight fish carp often in low clear water and one false move can often send fish fleeing from a suprising distance and I would imagine if a carp can detect my presence so could a bass or other fish, Slow and easy !
Fishing in the shade or trying to pick an overcast day sure can't hurt.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

The stealth aspect of it is huge. There's areas that if I approach it from one way I will not catch fish or even get a strike. I'll leave that area for a few minutes and cast far away from an opposite direction and start catching fish. This is just my opinion but when it gets like this and it's this clear if I'm not using 4lb line ultralight fishing I always use a fluorocarbon leader. It has meant the difference on many occasions of no fish and a good day.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

NITEBITE


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> NITEBITE


that might be the best 1 word post i ever read...nice saugfish


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

n-strut said:


> Long cast with a fast moving bait, try to get a reaction bite without them getting a good look at it.


Fished the New under these conditions a couple years ago. Only fish caught, ran down the bait before realizing he didn’t really want it. Once they even looked @ the bait, they couldn’t be made to look again. Talked to a guide who told me “pray for rain.”


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

It was over after about 930 today, I saw a number of smallmouth flash at my baits but not take. Morning topwater bite was good though...


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

cincinnati said:


> Fished the New under these conditions a couple years ago. Only fish caught, ran down the bait before realizing he didn’t really want it. Once they even looked @ the bait, they couldn’t be made to look again. Talked to a guide who told me “pray for rain.”


I experienced that yesterday, i had several big smallmouth follow my lure back to my yak only to turn and swim away. I did have luck ripping a rapala across riffles, and throwing neds rigs in tailouts. I caught plenty but nothing bigger than 14".

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Fished yesterday morning, creek had a little algae bloom going on. Had 4 18” and over with the biggest going 19”. The bigger fish were in skinny, fast water with wood. All on Topwater.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I need a creek like that


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Tom 513 said:


> I need a creek like that


Lmao I fish most of these creeks and I cant find these bigger ones nstrut is finding.... he really got them dialed in!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lmao I fish most of these creeks and I cant find these bigger ones nstrut is finding.... he really got them dialed in!


Just out there grinding brother!!
Last few outings have been slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Man! Gin clear rivers are one of my favorite times to fish… Forget the Lures tho...In low clear waters, I love just putting on a 1/0 hook with a large nightcrawler hooked just one time in the middle… No weights… Just make the longest cast you can and let the worm free float In the water


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> Man! Gin clear rivers are one of my favorite times to fish…


 Me Too ! Concentrates the fish in the deep spots, fastwater, shade or at least nearby visible cover--- and don't overlook live crawdads or minnows if the dry weather makes getting those crawlers difficult.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Today on the super clear Whitewater, Riffles and seams were the ticket, as someone mentioned long cast when they are spooky, I tryed a half dozen lures but the Zman Trd Neds rig in California craw color is what caught the majority of fish 2- 16" were the biggest but thats good for the Wwr. I remember Old stinky telling me to throw something that swims in the Fall, white curly tail grub, Big Joshy smoke shad paddle tail, rapala and rebel craw were all used but Neds was the ticket this morning.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Well... it's not technically really "fall" yet either... The TRD probably worked best because, in my opinion, there are still a lot of crawdads to be found in the river. You try that "swimming" lure in about three weeks… And you'll see a big difference as to why it works so well


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Tom 513 said:


> Today on the super clear Whitewater, Riffles and seams were the ticket, as someone mentioned long cast when they are spooky, I tryed a half dozen lures but the Zman Trd Neds rig in California craw color is what caught the majority of fish 2- 16" were the biggest but thats good for the Wwr. I remember Old stinky telling me to throw something that swims in the Fall, white curly tail grub, Big Joshy smoke shad paddle tail, rapala and rebel craw were all used but Neds was the ticket this morning.


Same here - Whitewater fish have really been zeroing in on the ned bait for me lately. Smallies, white bass, saugeye, and even catfish. Usually throw the Zman brand but last trip used a Roboworm brand and had success with it.


----------



## thegrump1 (Jan 20, 2011)

thegrump1 said:


> Same here - Whitewater fish have really been zeroing in on the ned bait for me lately. Smallies, white bass, saugeye, and even catfish. Usually throw the Zman brand but last trip used a Roboworm brand and had success with it.


----------



## Travis Young (Sep 15, 2019)

thegrump1 said:


> Same here - Whitewater fish have really been zeroing in on the ned bait for me lately. Smallies, white bass, saugeye, and even catfish. Usually throw the Zman brand but last trip used a Roboworm brand and had success with it.


Hello all, I'm new to the area. Are you talking about the Whitewater River that flows from Indiana into Ohio then into the Great Miami River? If so would anyone mind sharing some access points for wading?


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Howdy Travis & welcome. I live on Loveland Bike Trail. I saw your introduction thread. I started to respond after fishing the Little today, but was fatigued after Indian Summer heat. Lol. Perhaps we can ride on it with rods soon. Great introduction to area. Meet up in Loveland. Headed out tomorrow on a creek up North. Hopefully we get rain soon. Wish I was off to a pier off Wrightsville beach, or Wilmington area. Again, a warm welcome.


----------

